# Hullo Everyone!



## emmylem (Mar 3, 2012)

Hiya,

I'm Emily from Pinxton(Notts/Derbys border) and I'm another converted cavy person(I breed American Cresteds for anyone who may be interested!)
I don't currently have any mice(lost my pet boys late last year) but I am seriously considering heading into the hobby, so, for the time being I am researching my butt off before committing to any one idea. 
The varieties that are appealing to me at the moment are the reds and variegateds, but I'm not sure either are suitable for someone who has only kept 3 pet mice before let alone bred or shown them!
Any advice is greatly welcomed, I want to take my time, absorb information and make the right decision at the end of it!

Off to absorb the forum lol

xemilyx


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! I haven't messed with either variety, but I think I've seen a thread around here recently saying reds are a harder variety to work with. Good luck with whatever you try! So you're thinking of breeding for show?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FMB 

Have a read through this thread: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7744, it should give you a feel for what is involved 

And if you keep an eye on the Upcoming Shows board, that'll let you know where the shows are happening. It'd be great to see you if you pop in to see the mice and meet some breeders!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Emily! Great to see you on here! :-D


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome emmylem 

You're thinking of joining the NMC? Great! 
There's a few members on here and some of us don't live a million miles from you if you feel like a chat or a visit etc. I'm in Leicestershire myself.

Nice to meet you xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome and I hope you end up taking up mice breeding!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there. I'm a fellow convert but from birds, not other mammals.
The mouse fancy is a ton of fun and all these wonderful people on here are great teachers with 
newer owners. I hope you stick around <3


----------



## emmylem (Mar 3, 2012)

Thankyou all for such a lovely warm welcome


----------

